# A+ Rough N' Ready (P2) Initial Thoughts



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Not a review really, but some initial thoughts. As I said in my introduction, I just received Perry's Rough n' Ready which is a completely unfinished PS-2. It seemed like a good choice for my first flat-band slingshot given all the great reviews his PS series received here. I just banded it up and tried it for the first time today and it really is comfortable and fun to shoot. I"ll be working on my form for a while since I am just getting started (questions to follow on that one), but I was hitting pretty consistently on my first day of shooting.

The slingshot wasn't all that rough to begin with. I did a little 180 and 220 sanding and then finished it with what I had on hand -- some Minwax Polyshades (wouldn't recommend this stuff) and some Howard's Butcher Block treatment (food grade mineral oil, bees wax and carnuba wax). I'd like to try boiled linseed oil or Tru-oil another time. Maybe when I try my hand at a natural some time.

Anyway, here's some pics. I'm really happy with it. Perry was easy to work with, helpful and quick with the delivery. The bands are left long for now so I can see what length works for me (these are Perry's "adjust-a-bands" so you have a lot of room to play). Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice slingshot there bud. I also took my A+, PS-1 out and shot at some tin cans. Yours look great, good job finishing and staining.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sherman said:


> Not a review really, but some initial thoughts. As I said in my introduction, I just received Perry's Rough n' Ready which is a completely unfinished PS-2. ....


VERY well done my friend, and thanks for the great post!! Have fun and keep in touch!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One of the very best slingshots out there. Congratulations.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Sherman. The satin luster of the finish is very appealing. Perry makes some of the best around, and a very fine gentleman to deal with. Congrats on your purchase and keep on bustin those cans.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool shooter finish, good shooting


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job on the finish. Perry is truly A+


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I've said it before, I think my A+ is quite possibly my easiest Slingshot to shoot.
It's probably the first Slingshot that I would pick out of my collection if I was going to teach someone to shoot.
It doesn't look very ergonomic, but in use it is.


----------

